# Let's See a Few Favorite Purchases from Memory Lane, Monroe, Coaster Swap, Canfield, Etc!



## New Mexico Brant (May 2, 2022)

There were so many swaps this past week, let's see a few of your favorite purchases!

Here are a few of mine from Monroe:
An 1894-ish Remington Arms Company tall frame, circa 1900-1920 paint sample tubes (does anyone else have any early ones?), and this zany photograph of Bill Frey.


----------



## catfish (May 2, 2022)




----------



## catfish (May 2, 2022)




----------



## catfish (May 2, 2022)




----------



## catfish (May 2, 2022)




----------



## catfish (May 2, 2022)




----------



## catfish (May 2, 2022)




----------



## catfish (May 2, 2022)




----------



## 1817cent (May 2, 2022)

41 Super Deluxe (will be).  Picked up from Pete at the ML swap.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (May 2, 2022)

PICK THIS FROM MEMORY LANES THIS PAST WEEK...


----------



## TheChase1 (May 2, 2022)

Wow great treasures found


----------



## tripple3 (May 3, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> let's see a few of your favorite purchases!



1941 Western Flyer, HD wheels;
purchased in January,'22 from @buck hughes 
Thank you for selling it to me, and storing it 😍until
Memory Lane swap in OHIO.
Thanks to @Jimmy V for picking it up
and texting me this Photo.🥰🤩🥳


----------



## Freqman1 (May 3, 2022)

So most of this was actually either pre-purchase or stuff I had bought that was picked up, delivered, or stored by fellow CABERs. The '36 Colson Cadet tricycle was actually purchased last September but thanks to @Kramai88 made it to MLC this year. The postwar girls with an apple core badge still perplexes me (@Neanderthal77 ). Next up some badges including a couple Colorado, a Utah, and a NOS VIM apple core from @mfhemi1969 . My dad and I stopped at an antique store on the way up and I got the model sled and boot jack. @cr250mark delivered the girls Elgin Deluxe as well as two scooters and the choice aluminum Skippy pneumatic tricycle. Bruce Pence delivered the beautiful '41 Mercury. Was hoping to see his son @npence but his wife was in delivery (kind of a weak excuse for missing MLC!). Just kidding Nate-congrats. Thanks to @catfish for the Wise lock key for the Merc-first key out of the bag opened it!  Seems like the tricycles started multiplying. Bough a project from Bob Strucel and one from @onecatahula. Thanks to @Jesse McCauley and @New Mexico Brant for getting me my baby buggy--no my wife is not expecting. Some Tennants beer cans with scantily clad women, some tubulars for one of my road bikes, and a set of repo Colson Commander hub caps (Mike aka cindi_vette) should I ever get lucky enough to score one. Lastly @sm2501 hooked me up with a pod catalog and a Motorcyke decal. A great time and I'm already looking forward to next year! V/r Shawn


----------



## Eric Rosa (May 3, 2022)

Blue 20" mead ranger. Original paint on frame, tank and fork from memory lane


----------



## PCHiggin (May 3, 2022)

catfish said:


> View attachment 1618331



Nice plates. I had a 1939 Detroit, it sits in my friends drawer these days. I'd like to find a 1930 Detroit, if one exists.


----------



## pkleppert (May 3, 2022)

catfish said:


> View attachment 1618324



Let's try and get everyone identified.  Starting in the front row lower left fill in the blanks,  Brian Pikeilek,....Joe Mikulanis, Eric Rosa, Chuck Rosa, Shawn, ...Alan Scmit....Top Row....


----------



## Flat Tire (May 3, 2022)

Got this 1940 Western Flyer badged Huffman, need a matching chain guard,!!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 3, 2022)

Flat Tire said:


> Got this 1940 Western Flyer badged Huffman, need a matching chain guard,!!
> 
> View attachment 1618708
> 
> ...



I love this bike!  Congratulations Don!  I have a green chain guard.


----------



## TheChase1 (May 3, 2022)

Very nice congrats


----------



## Majdotkool (May 3, 2022)

Perfect patina fenders for the 57 Starlet and smalls. Matt and I are circled.


----------



## onecatahula (May 3, 2022)

pkleppert said:


> Let's try and get everyone identified.  Starting in the front row lower left fill in the blanks,  Brian Pikeilek,....Joe Mikulanis, Eric Rosa, Chuck Rosa, Shawn, ...Alan Scmit....Top Row....



Here’s the best I can do:
BOTTOM ROW, L to R: 
Brian Pikeilek,....Joel, Brant Mackley, Buddy, Joe Mikulanis, Eric Rosa, Chuck Rosa, Shawn Sweeney, ...Alan Scmit....
TOP ROW, L to R:
.... Scott McCaskey,...Pete Dieterich, Jungle Terry, Mark Gordon, Howard Gordon,...Gary Wold,...Ed Popowitz Catfish,... Mike Surprenant, Ron, Jesse McCauley, Tina Snyder, Lawrence Behery, Lisa, Sam Fitzsimmons, Bob Snyder, Scott, Shawn, Edwin Moses (hiding),....


----------



## Oldbikes (May 3, 2022)

It's SCHMIT 😆!! Thanks again to Brian and Shawn for sweeping the meet to get everyone together!!


----------



## Oldbikes (May 3, 2022)

My best finds happened in between ML and Monroe when I did a little pickin’ and scored this ‘39 snap tank and this old bike shop sign (it’s missing the letters HOP) Bairs Bike Shop — from Fenton, Michigan.


----------



## Flat Tire (May 3, 2022)

Don Lowman,,,,,aka Flat Tire,,,,to the right of Catfish, looking at the pic😎


----------



## bashton (May 3, 2022)

Sold four and purchased three and had a great time, so that is success!

Was able to add another N.O.S. Muscle Bike to the ever expanding collection; a red Ross Apollo, never assembled.

The new venue was absolutely perfect and it was great catching up with old freinds and making some new ones.

Bashton


----------



## onecatahula (May 3, 2022)

UPDATED !
Please add corrections . .





BOTTOM ROW, L to R:
Brian Pikeilek,....Joel, Brant Mackley, Buddy, Joe Mikulanis, Eric Rosa, Chuck Rosa, Shawn Sweeney, ...Alan Schmit,....

TOP ROW, L to R:
.... Scott McCaskey,...Joe Dean, Pete Dieterich, Jungle Terry, Mark Gordon, Howard Gordon,...Gary Wold,...Ed Popowitz Catfish,... Don Lowman, ...Bob Kingsbury, Mike Surprenant, Ron, Jesse McCauley, Tina Snyder, Lawrence Behery, Lisa, Sam Fitzsimmons, Bob Snyder, Scott, Shawn, Edwin Moses (hiding),....


----------



## 3-speeder (May 3, 2022)

I was hunched down in the middle in the hi-vis hoodie and large brimmed hat.  Thought I'd make my own row er something.  🙄🤠
I really enjoyed getting a chance to talk to some nice people.  Special thanks to the guys that pulled my van out of the mud.
Bob Kingsbury


----------



## cds2323 (May 3, 2022)

At the end of the day Thursday, I picked up this set of Elgin wheels from cr250mark. They are a perfect patina match for the Elgin that I had for sale there. It didn’t sell so I decided I might as well finish it. The wheels were the only thing I bought. I’m in a selling mode and not buying anything more. Too bad cuz I saw plenty of good stuff I’d have bought otherwise.


----------



## 56 Vette (May 3, 2022)

To the left of jungle Terry and Pete in the picture, #3 Earnhardt hat and green jacket. Joe Dean


----------



## Rivnut (May 3, 2022)

First glance I thought you got two matching racks. Then I saw that one is a shadow. 😎


----------



## farkasthegoalie (May 4, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> 1941 Western Flyer, HD wheels;
> purchased in January,'22 from @buck hughes
> Thank you for selling it to me, and storing it 😍until
> Memory Lane swap in OHIO.
> ...



Buck purchased this from me, and I purchased it from the late Ron Walters- loved this bike! take good care of it...


----------



## Schwinny (May 4, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> So most of this was actually either pre-purchase or stuff I had bought that was picked up, delivered, or stored by fellow CABERs. The '36 Colson Cadet tricycle was actually purchased last September but thanks to @Kramai88 made it to MLC this year. The postwar girls with an apple core badge still perplexes me (@Neanderthal77 ). Next up some badges including a couple Colorado, a Utah, and a NOS VIM apple core from @mfhemi1969 . My dad and I stopped at an antique store on the way up and I got the model sled and boot jack. @cr250mark delivered the girls Elgin Deluxe as well as two scooters and the choice aluminum Skippy pneumatic tricycle. Bruce Pence delivered the beautiful '41 Mercury. Was hoping to see his son @npence but his wife was in delivery (kind of a weak excuse for missing MLC!). Just kidding Nate-congrats. Thanks to @catfish for the Wise lock key for the Merc-first key out of the bag opened it!  Seems like the tricycles started multiplying. Bough a project from Bob Strucel and one from @onecatahula. Thanks to @Jesse McCauley and @New Mexico Brant for getting me my baby buggy--no my wife is not expecting. Some Tennants beer cans with scantily clad women, some tubulars for one of my road bikes, and a set of repo Colson Commander hub caps (Mike aka cindi_vette) should I ever get lucky enough to score one. Lastly @sm2501 hooked me up with a pod catalog and a Motorcyke decal. A great time and I'm already looking forward to next year! V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1618554
> 
> ...



Do you collect those Tennants? There are a lot of them. Once you get a bite of those, next is all of the Old Frothingslosh Beauties....


----------



## Freqman1 (May 4, 2022)

Schwinny said:


> Do you collect those Tennants? There are a lot of them. Once you get a bite of those, next is all of the Old Frothingslosh Beauties....



I actually like the cone top cans but I always thought these were cool-old Frothingslosh with their plus sized beauties not so much!


----------



## Schwinny (May 4, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> I actually like the cone top cans but I always thought these were cool-old Frothingslosh with their plus sized beauties not so much!



But it's the "Pale Stale Ale with the foam on the bottom"....nearly irrisistable... Actually one woman but different color cans.
Also the 007 cans have a ladies motif.
Sub genres of an old obsession of mine....


----------



## 56 Vette (May 4, 2022)

My favorite from Memory Lane is when I brought my son Saturday, because he couldn't come with me the earlier days because of school. There were only 8 or 9 guys left packing up, and we brought his bike to ride and look around, there was a little bike left by a trash can he got fired up about, and said dad can we take it? I told him yup, if you want it it's yours buddy! He was estatic, and we fixed it up so he could ride it. Monroe has to be the Columbia 5 Star Superb, I stared at for 3 days at Memory Lane and was still not bought at Monroe, kudos to the Alaska guy for a great deal! Glad to be the next caretaker of this one!


----------



## koolbikes (May 4, 2022)

Purchased this L4 1964 Schwinn DeLuxe American at Monroe from the couple that traveled from Alaska. This bicycle was at Memory Lane for 3 days and no one bought it. Absolutely astonishing original condition, came with og ball light, minty, Schwinn speedometer, low miles and the pair of og tires. Front fender has the 100% American sticker still attached. I had it displayed Sunday and someone had to have it more than me. Another one that came and went.


----------



## TieDye (May 4, 2022)

I finally found and bought a blue Monark Super Deluxe at ML.  It's a 1949.  I also found the correct grips at Monroe, and a pedestal light that will fill those empty holes.  I hope to get those items on it in the next couple weeks.  It's pretty nice.  It doesn't need much cleanup.  I ordered a pair of antique wall US Royal Chain Tires from John.  I can't wait to get them on this bike.
I would like to find a pair of Monark lettered black block pedals, or just the blocks. Let me know if you have anything that I might want for this, and if you have a super clean and complete 52 blue Monark Super Deluxe. 😊  Rich and I had a great time at Memory Lane and Monroe!!
Deb


----------



## 1936PEDALER (May 5, 2022)

onecatahula said:


> UPDATED !
> Please add corrections . .
> 
> View attachment 1619073
> ...



Between Brian and Joel is Tim Himes & Chip.


----------



## Oldnut (May 5, 2022)

Ickes this up at memory lane


----------



## Oldnut (May 5, 2022)




----------



## onecatahula (May 5, 2022)

onecatahula said:


> UPDATED !
> Please add corrections . .
> 
> View attachment 1619073
> ...



Moving our fun little “Name That Caber” game over to Shawn’s original thread:









						Memory Lane 2022 Group Photo | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

You are lucky!  Only stickers for me 🙁  Great idea! Coffee mugs , key chains, bumper stickers and Dart boards !




					thecabe.com


----------



## 3-speeder (May 7, 2022)

I found this bike at ML swap and thought it was quite interesting so I bought it when I saw it at Monroe .  It is a Westfield built wartime bike.  I started a thread about it in the lightweights section linked below.  I really like it.








						Wartime Westfield Build with J 11 BB Stamp | Vintage Lightweight Bicycles
					

Hello all.  I saw this bike at the ML swap but bought it at Monroe swap.  I haven't seen one quite like it.   It has a taller 22" frame with paint that is in great shape and some beautiful gold pins.  BB stamp J 11 with W106797 s n. No headbadge or any visible holes for one, and no identifying...




					thecabe.com


----------



## rollfaster (May 7, 2022)

Flat Tire said:


> Got this 1940 Western Flyer badged Huffman, need a matching chain guard,!!
> 
> View attachment 1618708
> 
> ...



Looks familiar..


----------



## tripple3 (May 8, 2022)

Week late pic of small necessities,
from Cyclone Coaster swap.🥰


----------



## onecatahula (May 8, 2022)

Starting to recover from MLC/Monroe, and digging out a few favorites:

Killer Loud Seiss Siren from @catfish. Thanks Ed, never seen this one before.




Heavy Brass Duck Head from Kevin (fender ornament-in-waiting).  Thanks buddy !



A couple sweet pieces for @cyclingday. Enjoy Marty !








Another outstanding 2-day Gyro with @Maskadeo. Enjoy Mike !



Sweet black/orange C Mod from @cr250mark. Thanks Mark (and Bob!)




And best of all, The Good Times !!  Here with William and Buddy . . Thanks @Jesse McCauley


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 8, 2022)

onecatahula said:


> Starting to recover from MLC/Monroe, and digging out a few favorites:
> 
> Killer Loud Seiss Siren from @catfish. Thanks Ed, never seen this one before.
> View attachment 1622125
> ...



Love the Baby Will and Buddy photo Pete!  I guess he is getting too big to call him that any longer.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 10, 2022)

I've been refraining from picking up much lately since I'm saving up for a couple of purchases and running out of room, but I did manage to pick up a few items at the Long Beach, Coasters and Foothill Flyers swaps the past month or so.


----------

